# Introducing Blue Satin Rose of Sharon



## Redfoot NERD (Jun 12, 2008)

Of course they start out like this..







And then this.. the first Blue Satin..






I don't know why I like these so much? Blue is not my favorite color!

nerd


----------



## Isa (Jun 12, 2008)

Terry

Once more, your pics are amazing. I really like the blue in the flower, I dont know what kind of blue it is but it is super nice!

Isa


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 12, 2008)

Well ya know Nerd, since blue is not your favorite color, but is mine....you could just send that little beauty my way. I did almost buy one from a local garden center three weeks ago, but the $70 price tag discouraged me.


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 12, 2008)

Terry that is one beautiful flower. I love Hybiscus and I love blue. Periwinkle or light cornflower is the blue I think you could call this or maybe a lavender blue. But its beautiful none the less. Now I may have to look into getting this one. It is stunning. Another A+ Pic from Terry.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jun 12, 2008)

Jacqui and Robyn and Isa.. thank you.. I'll get a pic not in direct sun which tends to 'wash-out' the colors!

Jacqui and Robyn.. I'm going to try to get a few "starts" from these plants. And if so I would be glad to send you a couple.

Blue Satin is what the nursery calls them.

nerd


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 12, 2008)

Question, how do you get starts going?


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 13, 2008)

That would be wonderful thank you for keeping us in your thoughts Terry and for the kind offer.


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 13, 2008)

The generosity of folks in here with their knowledge, compassion, and time always amazes me. Offers like you made, Nerd, give me a warm feeling and a gratitude that I am part of this site and tortoise people in general.


----------

